# How do you delete all your Wi-Fi networks..?



## paulb100

As I have been having problems with Wi-Fi it seems I have many 'wifi networking settings' for the various networks i have created in an attempt to get it working, I would like to delete them, this was easy in windows 7 , you could see them all in a list and delete them, however in windows 8 this list has been completely removed?? now I have 24 wifi network settings that I so not use

thanks


----------



## TerryNet

I'm not sure if this will help with your problem, but I've just found a little something. Click on the networking icon in the Notification Area and then right click a connection. That brings up a menu that can be explored and you can "forget this network" or "view connection properties."


----------



## Courtneyc

Even easier: Start the Desktop in Windows 8. You can take it from there.


----------



## davehc

Have you tried to examine the connections through the desktop Control Panel?
Open the Control Panel.
Double-click on "Network and Sharing centre".
Double-click "Network and Sharing Center."
Click on the "Change adapter settings" option on the left side of the window.
Right-click on any unwanted wireless network connection, (You will see a new top menu bar appear, with some options) and click "Delete."


----------



## TerryNet

*davehc* is exactly right; but I interpreted the issue as multiple wireless profiles. In Vista and Windows 7 another link in the Network and Sharing Center is something like "Manage wireless networks" and that leads to a list of all the wireless profiles, each of which can be reordered, edited or removed. That is what I cannot find, and which I thought *paulb100* meant.


----------



## paulb100

thanks guys... TerryMet has got it 100% correct... wireless profiles...unfortunately I dont have 8 installed at moment.. but will try the control panel route.. im sure i did though, it does not have the Network Sharing Center and 'change adapter settings' does not let you edit/delete the saved wireless configs for each wireless network you connect too... but sounds like TerryNet may have sussed it, next time I will try right-clicking the wireless icon in tray and richt-clicking the 1 single wifi network Iam connected too to see if it brings up options for other 'saved profiles'..? so I can delete them etc..


----------



## davehc

From Windows 8









For Terry (and the OP, when you have reinstalled) Try running the attached script. It will put a Metro item in for you, which will reopen the wireless network management facility


----------



## TerryNet

I tried that, Dave, but the new Metro item (is the proper name "tile"?) seems to work just like the Desktop item--simply takes me back to the desktop. Do I also need something else to make it work? Or is my issue that I only have one wireless profile?


----------



## davehc

I can't experiment at the moment, Terry, - no wifi! If I can organise it, I'll work it through. My "Tile" however, is called, believe it or not! "Open Wireless Manager" Maybe it depends on the edition it is used for? Mine is review 64 Bit? I don't remember which forum I picked it up from, but the poster had demo pictures on using it.


----------



## TerryNet

Maybe it's because I have 32-bit (didn't think it was worth the extra download bytes for 64-bit Preview).


----------



## paulb100

that link on the screenshot "EDIT ADVANCED SHARING" just changes homegroup sharing options doesnt it? thats not what I was trying to do....

Iam on about when you connect to a wi-fi network, it saves the connection settings (SSID/Password) - after connecting to several wifi networks you have a few of these "profiles" saved, in windows 7 on the same section of your screenshot it has "Manage Wireless Networks" which allows you to edit or delete these - Windows 8 does not have this?


----------



## davehc

I've been browsing since this thread was started, and it seems you are far from alone!
The popular suggestion is to uninstall your adapter, reboot, and let Windows reinstall. But that, also, seems to work for some, but not all.

Maybe of no use, but I did find entries at these two locations in the registry:
'
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Network list
As I said, I am on an ethernet connection at the moment, but a further search under this reg item, found my connection.
HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Network

Also found this:
c:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Wlansvc\Profiles\Interfaces\[Interface Guid].

javascript:;javascript:;


----------



## paulb100

tried that and does not work because I was having problems with W8 retaining the drivers for use, after every reboot it said there were no drivers installled (or could not be loaded) so I had to reinstall the Belkin USB Wifi stick every time I reboot... this is how I ended up with so many different connection for the stick itself "Wireless Connection 24" but also the Manage Wireless Networks can not be accessed in windows 8 either... seems like a massive DUFF UP by microsoft


----------

